# Teething helppppp!!!



## Nelupoo (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello everyone!!!

So we currently have a 4 month old puppy. He is teething so incredibly badly and will NOT stop biting us. We have done everything we know how to do. We've given him every toy we can, ice cubes, we've grabbed his beard, thumb in his mouth, held his mouth shut for a second, tapped his snout, EVERYTHING!!! He just won't stop!!!! He's drawing blood, but has yet to start losing teeth! Please help us!!!!!!!! We are sick of the puppy teeth/needles!! Any advice will be welcome! 

Thank you,
Lindsey


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh dear, I've been there and can tell you it WILL get better!! Poppy is now just over 5 months and is much better, she'll desist from chewing something with just a look from me sometimes. I reckon when it was bad for me it must have been rotten for her - probably a nagging ache and an instinctive desire to chew that couldn't be satiated - so she couldn't help being a bitey monster. I would advise you to keep on with lots of different chews, even though Poppy is lots better she still needs a variety (keep a few out each day and rotate your selection to maintain interest) swap hand/anything you don't want bitten for toy, time out if a situation gets really silly and out of control, yelp loudly when bitten and turn your back for a few seconds then offer your hand gently saying 'nice' and if you get a lick or sniff then give lots of praise, pizzle sticks gave us several hours of dreamy sanity in the evening at bad times (she was so focused she didn't think of anything else and I think the prolonged slow chewing calmed her too) . Apologies if you've tried all these methods but I don't think there's one answer, you need a selection of approaches in your armoury! Good luck, you'll get lots of good advice on here


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly was the same way when she was teething. We would always have a toy on hand and replace body parts with the toy. Not much helped (holding her muzzle shut etc...) We bought doggie toys that went in the freezer this helped some and big raw carrots she could chew on. It was messy but it entertained her.

I guess every dog reponds to something different and sometimes a nap and a time out helps too


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

All of the above, we found if we froze a wet face cloth or flannel that helped. Also the stag bars.... Pricy but worth every penny and last for ages.
The nylabones are good, but can upset the tummy.
Good luck & enjoy - they do grow out of it....... Eventually


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Cold carrots seemed to be the one thing that really gave Lola some relief and they had the added bonus of helping dislodge the teeth. I would give her one small carrot or half a bug one and she never ha any tummy problems from them. She still loves them to this day!! You will be amazed at how the biting calms down once their new teeth are through and also how quickly the fall out / new ones grow in.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter was a nightmare when teething. No amount of discipline worked. In the end we gave him something to chew on at all times. Long-lasting ones are pizzle sticks, stag bars, tree roots, pigs ears and paddy wack. Good luck!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fergus is loving hooves, they keep him occupied. I've read to put treats in the palm of your hand or soft food that needs licking from your hand to praise positive contact with skin and to throw a treat piece of kibble/ treat into the bed if the pup is going for your legs/ trousers so that they don't get involved with chasing you x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

When all my girls were puppies and they started nibbling with those little needles we would make a really loud noise when they chewed at our hands and the minute they let go even for a second they were rewarded with something they could chew on.We did it everytime they did it and they soon learned that biting fingers and toes resulted in the game ending but that if they stopped something far nicer than a hand came their way.I use all of the chews mentioned above and also find they love pigs snouts although it doesnt look very nice lol,also a a filled kong that has been frozen may help sore gums too,good luck xxx


----------

